# How to draw poppies tutorial



## Artur Morgan (Mar 21, 2020)

Vugar's tutorial on how to draw poppies. Vugar is the famous artist from Russia. He started new YouTube channel on english! Watch new video and subscribe to support the channel. Thanks!:smile:


----------



## LeeTuck (Mar 23, 2020)

hello i am new here


----------

